# Thailand holiday



## Hoon84 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys just got back from a 14 day holiday in Thailand, thought Id share some pics of snakes I seen while I was there.


Mangrove snake








Me kissing a Burmese python







Me in the Cobra pen with 2 cobras and a King Cobra.....






King Cobra






Cobra venom..


----------



## webcol (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool pics, I cant wait to see a cobra for real


----------



## JasonL (Aug 19, 2009)

Jimmy Irwin, you be a man!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Great pics Brendo, Surely you coulda got a bit closer in the pit to em


----------



## Khagan (Aug 19, 2009)

3rd picture, caption for the guy in the background "*forehead slap*This guy is an idiot...".



Hahah jk.


----------



## eipper (Aug 19, 2009)

your Mangrove Snake...is a Mangrove Pit Viper Cryptelytrops purpurelomaculatus
all the cobras in the pit with you are Monocled Cobras Naja kaouthia

Cheers,
Scott


----------

